# Is it worth it for me to reload



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

A friend of mine gave me a shotgun shell reloader in good condition. Most of the shells I purchase are 2-3/4 inch shells with four shot. I would like to reload my own. Would I save any money? Could I also use my reloader to reload high powered rifle shells? Also where is the best place to buy all the supplies needed for reloading? (Price wise)


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you're loading lead shot you can come out ahead, if you're loading steel it's a wash.

I rarely shoot anything but my own handloads in my rifles. By handloading I can tailor the load for the rifle, and achieve optimum accuracy. It's also very enjoyable to work up loads.

You don't say where you are located, so in ND, you can get reloading supplies at Cabelas, Scheels, Gander Mountain, and Sportsman's Warehouse.

I buy the majority of my loading supplies (except for powder and primers) online from MidwayUSA (www.midwayusa.com)...


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I reload my trap loads, and I only shoot my hand loaded shells for the same reason because you can taloir them to what you want.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry, but I reload lead and steel, both are around 50% of what comparable factories cost.


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

andyb said:



> A friend of mine gave me a shotgun shell reloader in good condition. Most of the shells I purchase are 2-3/4 inch shells with four shot. I would like to reload my own. Would I save any money? Could I also use my reloader to reload high powered rifle shells? Also where is the best place to buy all the supplies needed for reloading? (Price wise)


Would I save any money? Yes you will, but how much strictly depends on the specific load you are reloading.

Could I also use my reloader to reload high powered rifle shells? No! Do not ever mix shotshell componets and Rifle componets together on the same reloading bench.


----------

